# Vimana II



## kadora (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello friends
Sending pics. from my second Vimana model engine with dumy gear box.
Gear box accommodate flywheel , kick start and due to gear ratio 2:1 can
serve as ignition divider .
Not running yet because i am refurbishing my house i hope video of running 
engine will be soon.
Have a nice day 
Kadora

www.ic-model-engine.webnode.sk


----------



## cfellows (Jun 8, 2014)

That's a lovely engine.  Nice work.


----------



## lovexytoo (Jun 9, 2014)

What a nice work. Like the engine


----------



## vcutajar (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, a lovely engine.  Can't wait to see it running when you have the time.

Vince


----------

